# Im Back



## shaggy2dope (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT IF I WANTED TO FISH WITH SOMETHIN RATHER THAN DEAD SHRIMP.I GOT A CAST NET HOW AND WHERE WOULD I CATCH BAIT? WHAT IS UP WITH THE BACK RIVER FISHING PIER. IF YALL WANT SOME FRESH WATER TIPS. ASK ME. AND IF YOU KNOW WILL SMITH FROM THE PIER POST UP


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Let me be the first to say: bon voyage! Your name totally gave it away. I thought you said you were in college?? Not very smart there Crabby


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's different IP address so I can't tell you for sure.

However, learning to spell and not use all caps would be one of the requirements for grade school graduation, wouldn't it?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am sure you know the whole story on crabby. This just looks too obvious to me, with only a few things so he looks a little different. I pm'd flea, he'll figure it out for sure. If I am wrong I apologize now but will put a few guinness on it that I am not!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

looks like a crabby, sounds like a crabby, acts like a crabby. therefore it must be crabby!

oh sandflea................!


----------



## shaggy2dope (Jan 24, 2004)

*Im not crabby*

im not crabby! im new to p&s. im from augusta. i dont know crabby. im sorry i left of a g on something. thanks fatback. im a freshwater fisherman turning salt. and how do you know how i act?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok then.......please tell me why you began your post "I'm back".

And how did you choose your name?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Now, guys let us be nice to the new kid on the block. New kid who maybe wants to learn something, or just another old salt who has lost some of his memories. Either way, from the area you are from, may want to post a message for crabby_84, he apparently is the king in your neck of the woods, but my money is still on emanuel.

Have Jeep will travel.  

Thanks for the info FL.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah too funny huh! Whatever, we don't have time for trolls. And to think I actually stuck up for the guy once


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

This thing has gone too far We can only have one Shaggy here stop Plagerising.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Emanuel I am not a big Guiness fan but I will take mine in Budweisers my friend! Hold on to them till I make it down for the get together.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm with FL. If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck.......


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Shaggy,this guy has gone to far maybe its time to boot him out.I'm with you.No more Mr Nice Guy.


----------



## Sandbarfisher (Jan 25, 2004)

He is so not me.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

THis troll has more personalities than most of us have fishing gear 


Cdog,can ya tell us that troll story again?

Well....guess being bootted means being booted.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> *THis troll has more personalities than most of us have fishing gear
> 
> 
> Cdog,can ya tell us that troll story again?
> ...


That was shoeless. Classic.


----------

